# Another Newbie



## retroboy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello all, joined up few weeks ago but never got activated till today, so thanks to the Admin.
Im from Darlington in the North East.
I drive a Volkswagen T3 (type25) Multivan, been into V-dubs since the early 90s but never had a camper till this year.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 23, 2008)

hi there welcome aboard i think you will enjoy


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi Retro boy, welcome aboard buddy


----------

